# Gear Greasing via fitting or taking panel off?



## Vengenz (Apr 13, 2015)

What's the deal with greasing the gears? Does everyone use the grease fitting right behind the wheel? I see a lot of people taking the panel off and just greasing the actual gear itself. If I just use the grease fitting is four or five pumps good enough?


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

You might want to let us know what make/model you're referring to...


----------



## Vengenz (Apr 13, 2015)

28" deluxe 921022 thank you


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have that model but I do have an Ariens and some others. You will get better coverage taking the auger rakes off and greasing the shaft vs a greasegun.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I think he is referring to greasing stuff in the tractor section.
I dont have that model with a zerk behind the tire so I'll let one of the Ariens experts answer your question. I do know almost every 2 stage needs a light hand applied film on the hex shaft that the friction disc slides back and forth on. Since you have to go inside for that, you may find other places that could use some grease. Just make sure none gets on the friction drive areas.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The owners manual for late model machines shows all the gears need a little grease, the chain needing a little oil and the hex shaft a little grease. There is no mention of the grease zerk, but my dealer said to use about 2 pumps and no more each season. There is no noticeable lubrication on these parts from the factory so be very sparing to avoid lubrication getting on drive plate or rubber tire

It is not easy to see what the zerk greases since there are the gears and chain for the drive hiding its location on inside of the chassis. The parts manual shows the zerk but not what it is fitted to as far as I can see.

After I get the auger gear box seal fixed then I will try to check again, which will be the third or fourth time.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Town said:


> The owners manual for late model machines shows all the gears need a little grease, the chain needing a little oil and the hex shaft a little grease. There is no mention of the grease zerk, but my dealer said to use about 2 pumps and no more each season. There is no noticeable lubrication on these parts from the factory so be very sparing to avoid lubrication getting on drive plate or rubber tire
> 
> It is not easy to see what the zerk greases since there are the gears and chain for the drive hiding its location on inside of the chassis. The parts manual shows the zerk but not what it is fitted to as far as I can see.
> 
> After I get the auger gear box seal fixed then I will try to check again, which will be the third or fourth time.


I had an auger gearbox leak on my Ariens Deluxe 28 special edition (had a 414cc engine) it leaked after the first use, I ended up returning it. Are you saying that yours had a leak 3-4 times?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> I had an auger gearbox leak on my Ariens Deluxe 28 special edition (had a 414cc engine) it leaked after the first use, I ended up returning it. Are you saying that yours had a leak 3-4 times?


No, I was trying to say that I have looked at what the right side chassis zerk lubricates several times (my reference to 3-4 times). Because of the gears and chain obstructing my view I have yet to figure out what that zerk lubricates.

My reference to the gearbox rear seal leak (another thread) needs to be dealt with first, before I again look at what that zerk lubricates. I see the leak as oil on the ground in the off season, but never saw red oil on the snow or in the winter.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Is it the zerk at item 23?








Drawing from
Here.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi dbert, No not on my machine's parts list, there is no zerk at the end of that shaft. The zerk is shown separately, slightly behind the wheel axle center line and above it. No shafts or anything shown on inside of chassis to match up to.

That parts list you show is for a machine several years older, so there may be a change for the current machines.


----------



## Cody (Sep 13, 2016)

They give pretty descent instructions in the owners manual. Before Summarizing I always remove the cover with the machine tipped up 90º so I can clean off all the old and dirty grease, grime and debris before applying new grease and oil. Before tipping, drain the oil and refill with fresh oil after the machine is flipped back down. Do not get grease or oil on the friction plate - it will slip.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

You need to apply grease to that fitting *and* to several locations inside the "gearbox" as others have indicated. Putting grease in that fitting lubricates where one of the gears runs on the shaft from the inside, but there are other things that need to be greased (and oiled) too.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Town said:


> No, I was trying to say that I have looked at what the right side chassis zerk lubricates several times (my reference to 3-4 times). Because of the gears and chain obstructing my view I have yet to figure out what that zerk lubricates.
> 
> My reference to the gearbox rear seal leak (another thread) needs to be dealt with first, before I again look at what that zerk lubricates. I see the leak as oil on the ground in the off season, but never saw red oil on the snow or in the winter.


Thanks for getting back to me I tried to respond a few days ago I wanted to attach the lube charts/diagrams out of my owner's manual but have been unable to upload photos for days on this forum a technical issue although others seem to be having no issues. I emailed the administrator, we'll see.

I was getting worried that the "legendary cast iron gear case" was not so legendary. When mine leaked the red oil was all over my Ariens mat.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> I wanted to attach the lube charts/diagrams out of my owner's manual but have been unable to upload photos for days on this forum a technical issue although others seem to be having no issues.


I cannot copy from my owners manual but scanned the page and converted to a jpeg which is attached. Was there other info that you thought to include?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

dbert said:


> Is it the zerk at item 23?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attached is the parts manual page for the zerk fitting for my machine. It is item 19.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi dbert, I checked the location of that zerk and it is where you said at the end of that intermediary shaft that has the large chainwheel and small gear that drives the differential.


----------

